# Anyone else with a good record been refused a CC by MBNA?



## Robot1 (16 Dec 2010)

I'm in total shock

As the title says, I've a good salary and no debt. I always pay my credit card on time and in full. However last month I had some unforseen expenses and wouldn't be able to pay CC in full, so I applied for a MBNA CC for the 10 month interest free on balance tranfers, so to avoid interest payment on my Ulsterbank CC. 

I provided MBNA with required documentation which included 3 months bank statements. During those three months my current account went into 'overdraft' by E30. I say 'overdraft' because my account doesn't actually have a overdraft facility and Ulsterbank charged me E4.44 for becoming overdrawn. I was in hospital at the time and wasn't keeping a close eye on my direct debits. The account was back in credit within four working days. I rang my Ulsterbank branch afterwards to appologise for my oversight..they said it wasn't a problem.

Anyway based on this single account discrepency I have been declined for an MBNA CC. 

Does anyone else think MBNA's approach to approving credit is somewhat extreme? I have never been refused credit in my life before.

Thanks for reading

Robot


----------



## Marion (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Robot1

Yes. It does seem harsh. 

Apply for another card elsewhere. 

There are plenty more fish in the sea who will be happy to take you on board.

Marion


----------



## Robot1 (16 Dec 2010)

Thanks Marion

To be honest,,,since applying I've heard such horror stories about MBNA, that even if they got down on bended knee and offered me their CC on a silver plate, I'd run a mile.

My friend, whose had one of their CC's for 15 years and has provided them with plenty of interest payments, recently missed her minimum payment by 3 days. They where on the phone to her two days after the min payment was missed...

I think I've had a lucky escape


----------



## Bronte (16 Dec 2010)

Robot1 said:


> Anyway based on this single account discrepency I have been declined for an MBNA CC.


 
How do you know this is the reason.


----------



## lightswitch (16 Dec 2010)

Contrary to a previous post by me praising MBNA I can only congratulate you on your extreme good fortune in being turned down by them.  

They take six weeks to set up a direct debit, loose direct debit mandate.  So not take visa debit payments so the only way to pay them is by dropping into the Post Office!!!!  Until they get the DD set up.


----------



## Robot1 (16 Dec 2010)

Hi Bronte

I did ring them and this was the only reason I got. I've request a credit report from the ICB to make sure there's nothing in that... though I really can't see there being a problem there.

Anyway, I mentioned the situation to a work collegue and she pointed out that the fact that I usually always pay my CC in full and on time means MBNA probably think they're not going get any interest out of me, and this is why they declined my application.

Thanks for the replies guys.... It was just such a shock to me. I really wonder who they DO approve for credit. 

Robot


----------



## PaddyW (16 Dec 2010)

lightswitch said:


> Contrary to a previous post by me praising MBNA I can only congratulate you on your extreme good fortune in being turned down by them.
> 
> They take six weeks to set up a direct debit, loose direct debit mandate.  So not take visa debit payments so the only way to pay them is by dropping into the Post Office!!!!  Until they get the DD set up.



Lightswitch, you can now pay them online using your laser. Once you pay before 5 p.m. it is credited to your account the next day


----------



## z107 (16 Dec 2010)

> Thanks for the replies guys.... It was just such a shock to me. I really wonder who they DO approve for credit.


People they're going to make money out of.


----------



## theresa1 (16 Dec 2010)

Your better well away from MBNA!


----------



## Marion (16 Dec 2010)

They make money out of everybody either directly through interest and penalties or indirectly by a charge on the retailer when a sale goes through.

But yes, I agree that they would probably prefer people who are creditworthy but who pay interest each month.

Marion


----------



## Bronte (17 Dec 2010)

Robot1 said:


> the fact that I usually always pay my CC in full and on time means MBNA probably think they're not going get any interest out of me, and this is why they declined my application.


 
If it's any consolation the same thing happened to me at the height of the boom when they were throwing out credit cards like candy floss.  I couldn't figure out why I was refused, rang them and they refused to tell me why but my guess was they realised they would not make any money on me.  

Credit cards are targeted at people who will not repay on time and those who don't know how to live within a budget.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (17 Dec 2010)

Robot, that is a very interesting issue, so I changed the title of your post to see if there are others like you and Bronte who have been refused because they don't pay interest.

Brendan


----------



## demoivre (17 Dec 2010)

To be certain of the reason why you were declined the cc make a request to MBNA under [broken link removed] for any information they have about you.


----------



## Bronte (17 Dec 2010)

I don't believe the credit card companies will ever confirm in writing that people are refused for not paying interest.  Only someone in those companies would know exactly how the ratings are done.  Maybe their system is so clever the staff don't even know about  it.


----------



## Robot1 (17 Dec 2010)

Hi Guys 

Thanks for all your replies and interest in this subject.

Bronte, it's very interesting for me to know I'm not the only one to be refused credit. My only real concern now is if I apply for credit in the future and am asked if I've ever been refused before.

Anyway, I've applied for my credit report from ICB and armed with that will be requesting a full and detailed report from MBNA as to why I was declined credit.

Demoivre, thanks for the info on Data Protection, I'll be using that in my future correspondance with MBNA.

I'll let you all know how I get on with my endeavours.

Cheers to all,


----------



## MANTO (17 Dec 2010)

I was also refused, got a credit report from ICB - Perfect record, I pay all bills on-time and dont buy what I cannot afford - judging from posts i have read over the couple of years since, I am delighted they refused me.


----------



## Robot1 (18 Dec 2010)

Hi All

Just a little update. Got my ICB report, perfectly clean record. I also phoned MBNA to confirm the reason for declining my credit application. Was told again it was because I had 'broken my terms and conditions with Ulster Bank' by being overdrawn by E30 without having an overdraft facility. I was told that any applicant in this situation is automatically refused. 

Anyway, will be requesting this all in writing from MBNA. Does anyone know of any regulatory body that monitors the criteria for institutions that offer credit? Or can they pretty much change the rules to suit themselves?

Thanks All....and keep warm...it's going to get mighty chilly

Robot


----------



## Marion (18 Dec 2010)

Hi Robot1

You could make your complaint here

[broken link removed]

Marion


----------



## Brendan Burgess (18 Dec 2010)

Robot1 said:


> Does anyone know of any regulatory body that monitors the criteria for institutions that offer credit? Or can they pretty much change the rules to suit themselves?
> 
> 
> 
> Robot



I think it is, and should be, a decision of the lender whether or not to grant credit. I don't think it can, or should be, appealed to the Ombudsman. 

The only exception is if the lender is in breach of the Equality Act and was refusing you credit or any service on the grounds of your gender, sexual orientation, etc. 

Brendan


----------



## Time (18 Dec 2010)

They will probably have some code for the reason for refusal. Under the DPA they must clearly explain all codes used.


----------



## dahamsta (18 Dec 2010)

I was refused by MBNA a (good) few years ago, had a perfect credit record at the time (I check every 1-2 years) and low but acceptable income. They declined to tell me why I had been refused; I presume the rules were different at the time. Said I'd mention it for statistics.

Delighted I wasn't approved of course, given what I've heard about them. No credit cards left now, paying them off and shredding the cards was the best decision I ever made. Yay for debit cards.

adam


----------

